# Parallels et les périphériques et drivers



## Ralph_ (15 Mars 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

Fatigué de devoir redémarrer à chaque fois, j'ai sauté le pas et installé Parallels sur mon mac pour démarrer ma session bootcamp.

Je suis confronté à plusieurs problèmes pour lesquels je cherche depuis ce matin une solution sans succès :
- A certains démarrages, j'ai un message m'informant de l'installation d'un nouveau périphérique. Toujours la même imprimante HP Laserjet 2820 que je n'ai même pas sur ma session mac.
- Toujours à certains démarrages, un utilitaire Parallels demande à s'installer avant de me demander le redémarrage de la partition windows.
- Le dossier des applications pour les avoir rapidement disparait de temps en temps du dock.
- Enfin, la session se met souvent "automatiquement mis en pause".

Avez vous déjà été confrontés à ces soucis? Ai je loupé quelque chose? Est ce que je devrais plutôt créer une machine virtuelle plutôt que démarrer sous bootcamp?

Je vous remercie de votre réponse.


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

Si tu ne souhaites plus utiliser Windows en direct et que ça te convient ainsi (donc moins de puissance mais plus de souplesse), je te conseillerais effectivement de te débarrasser _selon les règles_ de ton installation de Windows et de recréer une machine virtuelle.
Ainsi elle sera toute fraîche, sans aucun pilote configuré pour un matériel qu'elle n'aura plus à connaître par exemple.
Là, je pense qu'il y a une petite confusion entre les deux états de lancement (physique/virtuel) et les configurations qu'ils induisent ; des éléments de la configuration "bootcamp" sont perdus parce que le matériel ne répond pas (ça, c'est normal...)

[Il y a fort longtemps, dans une lointaine galaxie, j'avais installé en double-démarrage Linux et Windows et dans chacun je lançais l'autre système _via_ VMWare et à chaque fois je devais dés/activer des pilotes suivant la situation. Lassant. J'ai fini par ne plus démarrer que sur Linux, une fois toutes les parades trouvées pour l'utiliser au bureau...]


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Mars 2017)

Merci de ta réponse.

Effectivement, Je vais y réfléchir sérieusement et regarder comment faire cette désinstallation en "règle"? Je ne pense plus avoir besoin de windows à pleine puissance, même Excel j'ai réussi a le dompter sous mac en coupant court à certains raccourcis. Il ne reste plus qu'un programme pro qui ne se lance que via windows.

PS/HS : comment se fait il que je n'ai pas de badge club MacG alors que j'ai payé pour l'année?

EDIT : A priori le truc le plus simple au monde...
https://support.apple.com/kb/PH25916?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## bompi (16 Mars 2017)

Pour Excel sur Mac, le raccourci que j'ai mis un certain temps à dénicher et que je ne n'ai jamais vu documenté (mais j'ai pu mal chercher) c'est l'édition du contenu d'une cellule, la touche *F2* sur PC : c'est *ctrl-u* sur un Mac.
Pour mon utilisation minimaliste de cette application, cela a suffi à mon bonheur... 

Pour le badge MacG, je n'en ai aucune idée...


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2017)

Ralph_ a dit:


> PS/HS : comment se fait il que je n'ai pas de badge club MacG alors que j'ai payé pour l'année?


Contacte Anthony par message privé... https://forums.macg.co/conversations/add?to=Anthony ...


----------

